

Steve Jobs building NeXT - sajid
http://youtu.be/WHsHKzYOV2E

======
writetoalok
Looks like this documentary was made before the public release of the product.

It is interesting to note that the computer was actually sold for more than
twice the target price (of $3000) ... (which sounds like a _lot_ even in
todays inflated dollar value)

I wonder if there is any historical reference about why/how it slipped from
what was already highlighted as a stake in the ground, much much early in the
planning/design ... !

